# fixing margins on labels in "Word"



## sweetboo (Feb 25, 2006)

I am hoping I can ask a question regarding Word in this forum?  We a using Office 2003 and when I try typing up a sheet of labels (Avery or a no-name brand) only the first line of each address lines up properly, every other line I have to hit the space bar twic in order for the label to print properly, any ideas how I can fix this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, you would select the table (Table-->Select-->Table) and then Format-->Paragraph and put a left indent of perhaps .1 or .2.

I don't know WHY they don't line up. I had a client who had this issue, too.

I also don't advise that you "type up a sheet of labels". You don't then have your data stored nicely. Instead, type them up in Excel and use mail merge to get them on labels.


----------



## gwkenny (Feb 27, 2006)

There are a number of ways that this problem could happen.

But if you are using the Letters and Mailings to create your labels based on the predefined avery label #, then something is really amiss.

You should also keep an eye on your styles.  After you type the first line and go to the next line, does the style change?  If so, then you have to redefine the style of the first line so it doesn't change after you hit enter or just apply a whole other style to the table of labels.


----------



## YQG (Mar 15, 2006)

Good question....  it happens to me too!    I use Avery sheets & numbers and they still don't line up correctly.  I don't use labels very often and they used to be okay.  I'll try your suggestion Anne Troy, thanks.

S.


----------

